# another round of cheese



## wanna-be-smoker (Feb 14, 2018)

Got another batch of cheese in today. Taking advantage of the cooler temps.I have not done string cheese before and some folks say it's not very good.But I'm not much of a review guy so im trying it for myself.

Its About 25 out and with a pan of ice it was holding good at 39 degrees. Its now up to 55 but i read if i keep it below 90 i am ok so if it gets much higher i will prob open the lid for a minute and let some heat out.

my tube will burn 4-5 hours so should i let it ride that long or pull it before the end of the burn ?? if so maybe next time i put less pellets in the tube.

one other question does anybody know why there is two cheese forums ?? there is this one and one in cold smoking but isent cold smoking the only way to do cheese


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 14, 2018)

wanna-be-smoker said:


> Got another batch of cheese in today. Taking advantage of the cooler temps.I have not done string cheese before and some folks say it's not very good.But I'm not much of a review guy so im trying it for myself.
> 
> Its About 25 out and with a pan of ice it was holding good at 39 degrees. Its now up to 55 but i read if i keep it below 90 i am ok so if it gets much higher i will prob open the lid for a minute and let some heat out.
> 
> ...


----------



## sauced (Feb 15, 2018)

I would think 4 hours of smoke will be good. Harder cheeses need longer smoke periods. But I would suggest you start at 3 hours and see if you like how the cheese tastes and then either increase or decrease smoke time based on your tastes. Keep in mind, softer cheeses take on more smoke than a harder cheese does.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 17, 2018)

Did you try the string cheese? 

Chris


----------

